# pic from the air



## medic03 (Jul 20, 2006)

so last week when I was working my aviation shift, we were called for a police officer that was struck by a car while directing traffic.  witnesses on scene stated + LOC for approx 30 seconds. we were in the area  looking for a lost girl at the beach about 2 min away, so when we were called to fly the pt out, we were there before any ambulances were there and the first responder is seen driving up. Thankfully the police officer is fine, just a little banged up. only one pic of the scene from the air. Don't really know why I'm posting it, I guess because I'm bored and I haven't posted in months. 

hold on, my computer crashed, let me reload the pic


----------



## medic03 (Jul 20, 2006)

well I suck at adding pics, but whatever, it's there. I'm flying again tomorrow night, so maybe I'll get more pics.
Here is a shot of our helicopter after a pin job


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 20, 2006)

Is the first pic in front of the Hamlet in our district?


----------



## MMiz (Jul 21, 2006)

Great pictures.  If you have more I'd like to see them.

It's good to see you posting again!  Don't be a stranger.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 21, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Great pictures.  If you have more I'd like to see them.
> 
> It's good to see you posting again!  Don't be a stranger.



I agree.  Great pics!  I'd also love to see some more like that.

ETA:  This is my first post?  Guess I've done too much lurking and reading  I must find what I need with the search button, and have no real questions yet!


----------



## Jon (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome back, Medic03... we've missed you... you do need to put that old avatar back up.. that was cool.

Bumpus: Welcome... feel free to start a new topic about yourself in EMS Lounge... tell us about yourself.


----------



## medic03 (Jul 21, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> Is the first pic in front of the Hamlet in our district?



It was right in front of Forest Labs, Daly Rd and Commack Rd


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 21, 2006)

medic03 said:
			
		

> so last week when I was working my aviation shift, we were called for a police officer that was struck by a car while directing traffic.  witnesses on scene stated + LOC for approx 30 seconds. we were in the area  looking for a lost girl at the beach about 2 min away, so when we were called to fly the pt out, we were there before any ambulances were there and the first responder is seen driving up. Thankfully the police officer is fine, just a little banged up. only one pic of the scene from the air. Don't really know why I'm posting it, I guess because I'm bored and I haven't posted in months.
> 
> hold on, my computer crashed, let me reload the pic



EWWWW An A-star!!!!

Watch out for those powerlines (LOL)

Welcome back..........


----------



## medic03 (Jul 22, 2006)

Flight-LP said:
			
		

> EWWWW An A-star!!!!
> 
> Watch out for those powerlines (LOL)
> 
> Welcome back..........



Yeah, we run out of 2 A-stars and 2 MD 902. they just purchased a EC145 and that should be up in the mix in October. 

P.S I hate the A stars. No room at all to do anything for your pt.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 22, 2006)

medic03 said:
			
		

> It was right in front of Forest Labs, Daly Rd and Commack Rd



Thought so.  I haven't ridden a shift in so long I'm having a hard time identifying my own district.    I should be back mid-August though.


----------



## Jon (Jul 24, 2006)

medic03 said:
			
		

> Yeah, we run out of 2 A-stars and 2 MD 902. they just purchased a EC145 and that should be up in the mix in October.
> 
> P.S I hate the A stars. No room at all to do anything for your pt.


What is an A-star?

I assume it is a helcopter design...

And the MD 902's are nice... I like the lack of a tail rotor.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 24, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> What is an A-star?
> 
> I assume it is a helcopter design...



They're submarines.

Just kidding, yes, they are helicopters.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 24, 2006)

An A-star is an AS350-B1, also known as the flying sperm! 

MD - Explorers / 902's are pretty, but they are high maintenence and costly to operate.

Too much hype about the EC-145's. They are nothing more than a glorified BK with an 8 million dollar price tag. Considering the maintenence and cost of a 135, I can't wait to see what the operating costs are for the 145.........

I'll take a Bell any day of the week and twice on Sunday!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ditto. Medi Flight uses the EC 130 (they have 3 new ones) and has nothing but praise. I personally think it is still little small and the configuration is still lacking. Personally, I like the BK if I had my choices, Bell would be close .... 
Air Methods is OU's contractor and is pushing the EC (can I smell kick-back?) and is taking them all over the air shows..
R/r 91


----------



## Jon (Jul 25, 2006)

Out here, LifeNet has an EC-135 up, and PennStar - operated by CJ systems is supposed to be putting up their 5th bird as an EC-135 (fleet is 2 BK117's and 2 Agusta A109's).

The EC 145 looks neat... Looks alot like a new BK-117.

R/r - are they using an EC-130 or an EC-135? I wouldn't think the EuroCopter EC-130 would be suitable for Medical Flights... it only appears to have 1 engine.

Eh... who cares... you could still be flying in a BO-105!


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 25, 2006)

The EC 130.....looks like a 135 with the size of an A-Star.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 25, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Out here, LifeNet has an EC-135 up, and PennStar - operated by CJ systems is supposed to be putting up their 5th bird as an EC-135 (fleet is 2 BK117's and 2 Agusta A109's).
> 
> The EC 145 looks neat... Looks alot like a new BK-117.
> 
> ...



Uh Jon,
          The Bell 206, 407, A-Star, and EC-130 all only have one engine. And the BO-105 was not a bad platform in its day, its just hard tog et parts for these days. Again, I'd rather be in a single engine Bell. Proven, efficient, cost effective to operate...........


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 25, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Out here, LifeNet has an EC-135 up, and PennStar - operated by CJ systems is supposed to be putting up their 5th bird as an EC-135 (fleet is 2 BK117's and 2 Agusta A109's).
> 
> The EC 145 looks neat... Looks alot like a new BK-117.
> 
> ...



Uh Jon,
          The Bell 206, 407, A-Star, and EC-130 all only have one engine. And the BO-105 was not a bad platform in its day, its just hard tog et parts for these days. Again, I'd rather be in a single engine Bell. Proven, efficient, cost effective to operate...........


----------



## medic03 (Jul 25, 2006)

The a- stars are single engine and the MD's are twin.  The number of engins oesn't mean anything to me on how I do my job, I'm in the back with the pt's, the pilot's up front getting us from point A to point B in one piece. 

*Flight-LP, funny  you should say the 145 is a glorified BK. Before I worked there, they had a few BK's. I think that's why they are going with the EC 145's now.


----------



## speedy2000ls (Jul 26, 2006)

nice picture


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 27, 2006)

*Great pics, thanks for sharing them.*


----------



## Jon (Jul 29, 2006)

Flight-LP said:
			
		

> Uh Jon,
> The Bell 206, 407, A-Star, and EC-130 all only have one engine. And the BO-105 was not a bad platform in its day, its just hard tog et parts for these days. Again, I'd rather be in a single engine Bell. Proven, efficient, cost effective to operate...........


Flight-LP... I thought there was some rule that Flight services had to run 2-engine birds for safety... I guess I was told wrong 

As for the BO-105... a local service here had an old, (east?) german pilot who worked for them... He was a TEST pilot for the BO-105... He buzzed the hospital they were based out of for FUN... and he KNEW what that craft could do... and was, from everything I've heard, THE BEST pilot EVER around here, at least when it came to the BO-105.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 31, 2006)

Nope, no rule........

The only advantage you have with a second engine is it gives you a few extra seconds before # 2 fails and you start to descend - whether you want to or not!

Most single's will autorotate more efficiently than a twin and most have a flexible rotor system or at least a hingless one - Both items can be key factors to your survival if you lose your engine...........


----------

